# can butter be made from pastuerized milk?



## D'Angelo N Va. (Oct 30, 2010)

I grew up on a farm.  My Grandmother milked the cow each day.  We always had lots of fresh milk and butter.  Well she is gone now and I can not drink(and never could) pastuerized milk w/o adding something like nestle quick to it.   Last month I was making quiche from my fresh eggs and forgot to take the cream out of the mixer after it whipped to a nice peak and it broke down.  I had made butter.  I drained the excess milk, put the butter back in the mixer and add a pinch of salt and whipped it some more.  I took it out and put it in my Grandmother's butter press and let it get firm and put it in the butter dish.  Now, that's all I want now is fresh butter, but I have to buy whipping cream to get it.  Other than buying fresh milk from a milk share is there another way? Thanks in advance for the responces.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 30, 2010)

The way you did it is the only way. You need cream and the regular pasteurized milk doesn't have it.


----------



## herfrds (Oct 30, 2010)

You didn't wash it?
If I don't wash my butter it gets a sour taste.

Definately need cream.
You can make butter from table cream or whipping cream.


----------



## D'Angelo N Va. (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks so much... I appreciate that.


----------

